# Where is the best place to buy a car during RAMADAN?



## Sara2015 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi guys.

I am looking to buy a car during Ramadan as i have heard many places do not require a down payment, can anyone help with this please?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

New or second hand?
If its new, then you just have to go to the dealer. There is only one for each brand. Esp. during the second half of Ramadan. They will usually arrange financing with the banks they have tie ups with.


----------



## Sara2015 (Apr 30, 2015)

rsinner said:


> New or second hand?
> If its new, then you just have to go to the dealer. There is only one for each brand. Esp. during the second half of Ramadan. They will usually arrange financing with the banks they have tie ups with.


Well i would like to buy it brand new, do you know if they normally require a down payment during the ramadan period? Because I heard they do not?


----------



## DAK (Apr 29, 2015)

SaraBayt said:


> Well i would like to buy it brand new, do you know if they normally require a down payment during the ramadan period? Because I heard they do not?


Down payment rule is a central bank regulation. Ramadan timing is no exception. They can find way around for you to finance the down payment portion. Just chat with sales guys in the showrooms.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Keep on eye on this: Category Archives: Cars & SUVs Dubai- Dubai deal

They collect all offers from most (all?) brands


----------



## Sara2015 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok thanks guys.

Me and my Husband are looking to get a new Infinity.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

SaraBayt said:


> Ok thanks guys.
> 
> Me and my Husband are looking to get a new Infinity.


Thanks for letting us know :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sara2015 (Apr 30, 2015)

Froglet said:


> Thanks for letting us know :fingerscrossed:


Letting you know what?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

SaraBayt said:


> Ok thanks guys.
> 
> Me and my Husband are looking to get a new Infinity.


there's no accounting for taste


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

You guys make me laugh.

I think the best times to get cars are either during rammers or DSF, you're always in a better position if you have a bigger deposit.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, an Infinity, seriously ?

What sort of sensible Brit buys an American POS unless its for a joke


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> American POS


Japanese!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

It's a tarted up Nissan.

Just buy a Nissan and save a bundle.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It's a tarted up Nissan.
> 
> Just buy a Nissan and save a bundle.


Exactly my point ......... I'm not sure tarted up is the right expression though.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Asking someone to buy a Nissan instead of an Infiniti is just like asking someone to buy a Toyota instead of a Lexus or asking someone to buy a VW instead of an Audi !. 

Why not buy a bicycle and save more money ? lol

To the OP, the 20% down payment is a must by the central bank to ensure you are serious and that you are able to pay, that followed the previous financial crisis I believe.

At Infiniti showroom in SZR, there is only 1 sales guy who will accept to give you an Infiniti with 0 down payment. They will just increase the price of the car in the quotation to cover up for the down payment (The bank is aware and will ignore). 

Only down side is that your insurance premium for the 1st year would be high since it is calculated on the quotation price (the exaggerated one). But that would only be for the first year. But anyway, I got an Infiniti with complimentary insurance, I believe this offer is still ongoing so it won't matter.

If you are serious about Infiniti I can connect you, private message me.


----------



## diamantaire (Jan 14, 2015)

Normally the down payment should be 20% of the total value .

The website mentioned below can be used to compare various rates.

Souqalmal.com


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> Asking someone to buy a Nissan instead of an Infiniti is just like asking someone to buy a Toyota instead of a Lexus or asking someone to buy a VW instead of an Audi !


The Infinitis are not that much better than the best of the Nissans, whereas the Lexus' are. VW vs Audi is a strawman discussion as they might be mechanically similar, they've always been entirely different marques.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> The Infinitis are not that much better than the best of the Nissans, whereas the Lexus' are. VW vs Audi is a strawman discussion as they might be mechanically similar, they've always been entirely different marques.


That's totally incorrect, some lexus cars are typically toyotas with a touch of luxury, an example is the lexus ES and the toyota avalon, even they carry the same typical chassis. Other models like the lexus IS have no similar toyota models. The Landcruiser and the Lexus LX also are typically the same cars.

Many Infinitis have no similar nissan models (Q50, Q60 & Q70). Their engines, chassis and degree of luxury are totally different, there are no rear wheel drive Nissans as well. Whereas the Q80 for instance is a luxurious nissan patrol copy.

In brief, lexus and infiniti are the luxurious arms of toyota and nissan, while sometimes they may look the same, they are in fact totally different cars and cannot be compared in terms of luxury, technology, infotainment, engine power and ride quality.


----------



## Sara2015 (Apr 30, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Asking someone to buy a Nissan instead of an Infiniti is just like asking someone to buy a Toyota instead of a Lexus or asking someone to buy a VW instead of an Audi !.
> 
> Why not buy a bicycle and save more money ? lol
> 
> ...



Hi Abbass

Can you private message me please because it will not allow me to?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I wanted a four seater coupe when I arrived in Dubai and looked at quite a few cars.
We chose an Infinit G37S coupe and it is quite an interesting vehicle - it has 329hp (Porsche Cayman for example is only 325hp in S version).
Most coupes are only two seater - so that ruled out things like the Cayman, Nissan 370Z etc.
The Infiniti is well screwed together and of course, is fully loaded (leather, HID lights, 7 speed flappy paddles, hard drive Bose music system, 4 wheel steering, LSD, rear wheel drive etc. etc).
For the money, quality and reliability record - we found it hard to find anything that powerful that ticked all the boxes.
Calling it a tarted up Nissan is like calling a Porsche 911 a tarted up VW Beetle or a Bentley a tarted up Passat!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sara2015 (Apr 30, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I wanted a four seater coupe when I arrived in Dubai and looked at quite a few cars.
> We chose an Infinit G37S coupe and it is quite an interesting vehicle - it has 329hp (Porsche Cayman for example is only 325hp in S version).
> Most coupes are only two seater - so that ruled out things like the Cayman, Nissan 370Z etc.
> ...



I agree Steve, I really loved the Infinity i test drove over the weekend it is an amazing car great value for money.

You get 1 year free insurance and 2 years service also 5 years unlimited warranty.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> That's totally incorrect, some lexus cars are typically toyotas with a touch of luxury, an example is the lexus ES and the toyota avalon, even they carry the same typical chassis. Other models like the lexus IS have no similar toyota models. The Landcruiser and the Lexus LX also are typically the same cars.
> 
> Many Infinitis have no similar nissan models (Q50, Q60 & Q70). Their engines, chassis and degree of luxury are totally different, there are no rear wheel drive Nissans as well. Whereas the Q80 for instance is a luxurious nissan patrol copy.
> 
> In brief, lexus and infiniti are the luxurious arms of toyota and nissan, while sometimes they may look the same, they are in fact totally different cars and cannot be compared in terms of luxury, technology, infotainment, engine power and ride quality.


Agree with what you have to say, however a few corrections:

- Q50 coupe (Former G37) is based on the Nissan 370z. Same engine, same suspension, same brakes.

- The award winning (and now outdated) V6 unit that powers Maxima, Altima, Infinitis is basically the same. Although in some Nissan cars it is downsized to 3.5liters and onlyl (if I am not mistaken) the 370z is the same size 3.7 which is used in Infiniti G37/M37/FX37/EX37. Sorry the new Q/QX names are extremely confusing


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Every single Nissan/Infinti V6 is identical with the only difference whether the VQ has rebored or restroked for different cylinder sizes. Cracking engines.

Not sure about 8s as they don't interest me.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Agree with what you have to say, however a few corrections:
> 
> - Q50 coupe (Former G37) is based on the Nissan 370z. Same engine, same suspension, same brakes.
> 
> - The award winning (and now outdated) V6 unit that powers Maxima, Altima, Infinitis is basically the same. Although in some Nissan cars it is downsized to 3.5liters and onlyl (if I am not mistaken) the 370z is the same size 3.7 which is used in Infiniti G37/M37/FX37/EX37. Sorry the new Q/QX names are extremely confusing



-But, there are no Q50 coupes at all ( I own a Q50 btw). Q50 either comes in premium, sports or hybrid models, all are 4 doors sport sedans. What you mean perhaps is Q60 which is totally different than the Q50, particularly technology wise. Q60 is the coupe model of the late G37.

-This is also not correct, a maxima for example is a FWD car with a CVT engine, the Q50 is a RWD 7 speed transmission. That's a huge difference if you are a car enthusiast.

- The nissan 370z is the only car to be compared with an infiniti, since it is the only "premium" Nissan vehicle.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder Sara and her hubbie are massive petrolheads, that are going to be burning out their tyres doing donuts in a RWD vehicle...

Yeah, probably not.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A.Abbass said:


> - The nissan 370z is the only car to be compared with an infiniti, since it is the only "premium" Nissan vehicle.


GTR?

There's probably not much difference between a fully loaded Patrol and the equivalent Infiniti either.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> -But, there are no Q50 coupes at all ( I own a Q50 btw). Q50 either comes in premium, sports or hybrid models, all are 4 doors sport sedans. What you mean perhaps is Q60 which is totally different than the Q50, particularly technology wise. Q60 is the coupe model of the late G37.
> 
> -This is also not correct, a maxima for example is a FWD car with a CVT engine, the Q50 is a RWD 7 speed transmission. That's a huge difference if you are a car enthusiast.
> 
> - The nissan 370z is the only car to be compared with an infiniti, since it is the only "premium" Nissan vehicle.



- Sorry, I meant the ex-G37 and not the new G-sedan (which as you mentioned is called the Q50). By the way the new G37 coupe will be launched end of 2016 with a 400hp base engine. The concept car looks hot and production model will probably share a lot of the same design elements

- Never said the Maxima is based on any Infiniti car. I know that the Maxima/Altima is a FWD with a CVT transmission and both are made in the US. However the 3.5 engine that powers them both (yup the Altima also comes with a 2.5 engine), is the same 3.7, albeit downsized, that is used in a lot of Infiniti cars. Great engine, although a bit outdated now (i.e. no direct fuel injection)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Berliner said:


> - Never said the Maxima is based on any Infiniti car. I know that the Maxima/Altima is a FWD with a CVT transmission and both are made in the US. However the 3.5 engine that powers them both (yup the Altima also comes with a 2.5 engine), is the same 3.7, albeit downsized, that is used in a lot of Infiniti cars. Great engine, although a bit outdated now (i.e. no direct fuel injection)


Still take a VQ 6 over any other on the market.


----------

